# Shock Leader needed?



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

If I am using a 20-30 mono main line and a "Sharkchum" 3-4 ft. leader made out of 80lb mono, do I need a "shock" leader? I have never used or heard of a shock leader in the past but came across it on this forum. Will be fishing from the surf targeting bull reds, small shark, drum, etc.


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

No shock leader needed. Shock leaders are a portion of mono tied to braided line to provide some stretch to reduce breakage. You will have plenty of stretch with the mono main line.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Definitions may vary depending on who you ask. My opinion may be off, but feel it depends on the amount of weight you will be casting. A rule of thumb is 10 pound test per ounce you will be casting so main line doesn't break during the cast. The stronger main line portion needs to be long enough to have a few wraps on your spool during the cast. You don't want your whole spool of main line that strong, it would reduce your casting distance a lot.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

poolio said:


> No shock leader needed. Shock leaders are a portion of mono tied to braided line to provide some stretch to reduce breakage. You will have plenty of stretch with the mono main line.


^^^This^^^
No reason for a shock leader when using mono. Depending on what size weight your throwing, 20# mono may be a little light for surf fishing. You don't need bigger line for casting or fighting the fish, but you do need it to pull a heavier surf sinker out of the sand after its been sitting a while. I've lost a lot of leaders over the years while using 20# line for this very reason, now the lightest I use is 30#.


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

Ok. My next question would be regarding the reels I am looking at purchasing. I am looking at the Penn Battle 2 in either the 6000 or 8000 model. The 6000 is only rated up to 25LB (mono) and will only hold 210 yards at that weight. I really want to stick with mono and the smaller reel if possible as the 8000 just seems so dang big. How much line do I need for surf fishing? Thoughts?


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

I use 30lb on 8000 class reels and fill it up.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

The 8000 does seem a bit bulky. I see a lot of folks use them though.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

hate23putt said:


> Ok. My next question would be regarding the reels I am looking at purchasing. I am looking at the Penn Battle 2 in either the 6000 or 8000 model. The 6000 is only rated up to 25LB (mono) and will only hold 210 yards at that weight. I really want to stick with mono and the smaller reel if possible as the 8000 just seems so dang big. How much line do I need for surf fishing? Thoughts?


Your thinking to much into it ,surf fishing is simple. Get a 6000, fill it with 30# mono, go fishing, it's that simple.
All my spinning reels for the surf are 6000. I put a 150yd spool of 65#braid on first, then I fill it the rest of the way with 30# mono. The braid rarely ever touches the water, so all I'm really fishing with is just the mono, the braid is just backing. I have friends who bought the exact same set ups as mine, but they just have 30# with no braid and their set ups land just as many fish as mine. 
The only reason I use braid backing is because I change my mono out 4 or 5 times a year because I fish so much. I always want fresh line between me and the fish. It's easier and cheaper for me to replace a 50yd to 100yd topshot then it is to re-spool the whole reel.


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

Sharkchum, I can guarantee you I am over thinking it. LOL! But to elaborate on what you just said, putting 30# mono on a reel that is rated for 25# mono is no big deal? Are those just reccomendations? Additionally, it sounds like I would only get about 200 yards of 30# on the 6000 size. Is that enough for normal every day surf fishing? I like your idea of putting the braid on first, but my OCD starts to kick in and I start worrying about knot strengths between the braid and mono, etc.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> It's easier and cheaper for me to replace a 50yd to 100yd topshot then it is to re-spool the whole reel.


I actually had never thought of that approach. Will be adopting this practice from now on. I've been changing all mono midway through the summer.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

hate23putt said:


> Sharkchum, I can guarantee you I am over thinking it. LOL! But to elaborate on what you just said, putting 30# mono on a reel that is rated for 25# mono is no big deal? Are those just reccomendations? Additionally, it sounds like I would only get about 200 yards of 30# on the 6000 size. Is that enough for normal every day surf fishing? I like your idea of putting the braid on first, but my OCD starts to kick in and I start worrying about knot strengths between the braid and mono, etc.


 The ratings on the box are just suggestions, they are not laws. 200yds of 30# mono is enough to land anything your gonna catch casting from the beach, aside from big sharks, huge stingrays, or Russian submarines. Here are a couple pics of fish caught on a Penn Battle 6000 with straight 30# mono, trust me it works just fine.


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks, Sharkchum. As always, thanks for the great tips and pictures.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

poolio said:


> No shock leader needed. Shock leaders are a portion of mono tied to braided line to provide some stretch to reduce breakage. You will have plenty of stretch with the mono main line.


Not so. Shock leaders ( the length of the rod is what I use ) are a must with mono or braid when casting heavy weights & bait, to prevent breaking the running line on the cast.

There is a lot of load on the line during a cast to the outer bar. ........ ICM


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

17 # mono, 60# shock leader, 11'6" rod. ....... ICM


----------

